# Mad or Clearfork



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

Is anyone fishing the Mad or Clearfork? Any info would be great!
Lou


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

i fished the clearfork last thursday. i caught only 2 brown trout and 1 small smallmouth. i fished under and down stream of the covered bridge. the water is starting to feel warm, it was 70 degrees.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

The water gets like that every year. The trout don't seem to mind it though. The Mad is a good place just make sure you lock your car or truck up and don't leave anything out where someone could see it or you won't have it when you get back to you car. All you will have is a broken window.People will talk about the water temp being high but in the past 5 yrs I haven't seen it do anything to the trout except make them fatter by allowing more bugs to hatch.


----------

